# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Брачные знакомства

## Gandharvika dd JPS

25-летний студент,  выпускник в этом году, вайшнав, вегетарианец - желает познакомиться с хорошей девушкой, согласной на переезд в Индию и проживание в большом городе на берегу Ямуны. Фото, подробности и контактные данные в личку

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

http://www.sat-sanga.ru

----------


## Виталина1

Знаете вот так вот просто найти человека невозможно, я тоже долго искала себе вторую половинку, пока не рискнула зарегистрироваться на сайте знакомств, знаете, очень долго у меня ничего не получалось, но со временем,я нашла там себе возлюбленного и вот сейчас собираемся, пока только на экскурсию в Индию. А потом может и переедем туда навсегда.

----------


## Артур.

Это значит вам крупно повезло, найти своё счастье,не так уж и легко,так как уже зарегистрирован на многих сайтах знакомств и толку с них никакого к сожалению. Очень много сайтов неприличных, что самое большее меня раздражает. Вот пусть бы они и регистрировались там, где их интересует, а не там где люди действительно хотят найти свою вторую половинку.

----------


## Виталина1

Считаю, что мне действительно повезло с поиском, обычно тоже никого там найти не могла, но я думаю, это потому что я на зарегистрировалась на http://www.24open.ru/ и как со временем я поняла, что это самый приличный сайт знакомств, там нет непристойности, реальный встречи и знакомства. Сестру вот сейчас свою зарегистрировала там, потому сама в поиски возлюбленного.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Виталина1 и Артур, что-то запуталась,  вы откуда: из "недвижимости" или из "бюро знакомств"?))
Или из интернет-магазина?!   :biggrin1:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Вайшнавский клуб знакомств:* https://m.vk.com/club91415057

Организаторы - прекрасная супружеская пара настоящих грихастх

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Кажется, предыдущая ссылка не точная. Вот Вайшнавский клуб знакомств: https://m.vk.com/club100456489

----------

